# Lieber Profibus oder Profinet



## wm-webservice (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wir wollen demnächst in einem unserer Werke die noch vorhandene Digitaltechnik durch SPS mit Busanbindung ersetzen.
Wichtig für uns ist zum einen die Investionssicherheit sowie die Einwandfreie und möglichst auch Fehlerfreie Funktion des Bussystems.
Das System sollte mit möglichst vielen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Systemen zusammenarbeiten, ohne den Einsatz von zusätzlichen Schnittstellenkopplern.
Die Geschwindigkeit hat für uns nicht die höchste Priorität.
Wir stehen jetzt vor Entscheidung Profibus oder Profinet einzusetzen.
Alternativvorschläge sind willkommen.
Was spricht nach eurer Ansicht für das eine oder andere System.

 :-D


----------



## kermit (10 Januar 2009)

hat da nach 14 Minuten noch keiner was dazu zu schreiben gewusst?

Ich rate zu Profibus (oder noch drei Jahre warten).

Gründe: Profibus ist m.E. der Standard-Feldbus schlechthin und hat derzeit höchste Marktdurchdringung. Dementsprechend erwarte ich, dass dafür noch sehr lange Zeit Komponenten erhältlich sein werden.

Gründe (die zweite): Profinet wird den Profibus ablösen. Aber im Moment gibt es nicht alles, was es mit Profibusanschaltung gibt, auch mit Profinetanschaltung. Aber das ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, da Profinet mit Standardkomponenten der Datentechnik betreibbar ist (Ethernet-Komponenten, die jeder PC-User kennt). Wenn Du also noch ein wenig warten kannst ...

PS: und dann brauch ich für das bischen Gesülze selbst noch sechs Minuten???


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2009)

Wobei noch nicht gesagt wurde, was genau über den Bus laufen soll. Wenn es darum geht, die SPS an übergeordnete Rechner anzubinden, die dann Produktionsdaten erfassen bzw. um die SPS aus dem Büro heraus zu programmieren, würde ich PN-CPUs nehmen (S7-SPS mit Profinet) aber ein normales Ethernetnetz verwenden. Solange keine Peripherieanbindungen, also EA dabei sind und die SPS keine zeitkritischen Signale untereinander austauschen, kann man das alles mit einem einfachen Ethernetnetzwerk (inkl. WLAN) machen. Hauptkosten sind dann die teureren SPS.


----------



## Sven_HH (10 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht keine wirkliche Alternative für Europa, obwohl viele US Unternehmen die hier in Europa Werke betreiben darauf schwören...

Fieldbus Foundatoin

ist quasi das Gegenstück zu Profibus

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Januar 2009)

Meine Meinung nach geht der Trend ganz klar Richtung Ethernet.
In der unternehmensweiten Kommunikation bereits fest etabliert, wird es auch in den Maschinen nach und nach vorzufinden sein.
TCP/IP (mehr oder weniger mit überlagerten protokollen) ist ja schon quasi Standard für die Bürokommunikation und auch zum Programmieren und Vernetzen von Steuerungen. Echtzeitfähige Protokolle (Profinet, EtherCAT, uws.) werden für Maschinensteuerungen eingesetzt.

Ich denke, der Profibus wird nach und nach rückläufig sein.
Vorteil Ethernet: einheitliche und preiswerte Verkabelung und hoher Datendurchsatz.

Wenn du also zwischen Profibus und Profinet schwankst, würde ich mal untersuchen, was du genau machen möchtest und welche Komponenten es für Profinet bereits gibt oder demnächst geben wird.

Aber es muss nicht immer Profinet sein. Vielfach genügt auch "normales" Ethernet. Für die Vernetzung innerhalb des Unternehmens reicht es allemal und wenn Steuerungen untereinander kommunizieren sollen, dies aber nicht zeitkritisch ist, dann haben fast alle Steureungshersteller hierfür eigene Protokolle auf IP-Basis an Board, für die auch keine Zusatzkosten entstehen. Profinet bedingt ja spezielle Hard- und/oder Software.


----------



## gravieren (11 Januar 2009)

Hat nicht Siemens sogar einen "Ethernet"-Ableger an den neueren Antriebsmotoren  ? 
Bei der Inbetriebnahme . .  teilt der Motor seine Spezifischen Daten an den Controller mit.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das "DriveClick" an den SINAMICS?

MfG


----------



## Maxl (12 Januar 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das "DriveClick" an den SINAMICS?
> MfG


DriveCliq wird zwar mit Cat5 verkabelt, das Protokoll ist aber meines wissens nach ein taktsynchroner Profibus.


----------



## Astralavista (12 Januar 2009)

Ein weiterer Vorteil für den Profibus wäre noch die deutlich höhere "Reichweite". Bei Profinet sollte alle 100m ein Switch oder sonstiges hängen.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2009)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil für den Profibus wäre noch die deutlich höhere "Reichweite". Bei Profinet sollte alle 100m ein Switch oder sonstiges hängen.


Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass man mit großer Distanz auch eine Verminderung bei der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit hinnehmen muss.

Die 100m bei Ethernet gelten aber immer quasi "von Netzwerkbuchse zu Netzwerkbuchse". Also jeder Teilnehmer frischt automatisch das Signal auf. Wenn alle 100m irgend ein Teilnehmer sitzt, kann man schon größe Distanzen überbrücken... und das ohne Einschränkung der Übertragungsgeschwindkeit.
Man kann Ethernet auch über LWL laufen lassen.Dann sind Reichweiten von bis zu 2 km zwischen den Teilnehmern möglich, meine ich. Ist bei Vernetzung über große Distanzen (z.B. Werkhalllen) durchaus üblich.


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2009)

Es kommt auf die Fehlersicherheit drauf an.
Was mit spontan dazu einfällt:

Profinet bietet gute Möglichkeiten mit einer Soft SPS und weite Anbindungsmöglichkeiten und Vielfalten. Sher gut für Daten, Speicherungen und Messwerte

Profibus bietet Sicherheit und Stabilität. Gut für Funktionen und klare Anwendungen.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Vielleicht keine wirkliche Alternative für Europa, obwohl viele US Unternehmen die hier in Europa Werke betreiben darauf schwören...
> Fieldbus Foundatoin
> *ist quasi das Gegenstück zu Profibus*


Ahem. 
Fieldbus Foundation ist meistens für _sehr_ grossen Anlagen geignet. Es gibt es ein variant für Profibus ("PA") das als Konkurrent für FF gemeint ist. Profibus PA hat aber keinen grossen markteindrängung.
FF ist in zwei aufgeteilt. Ein ethernet-bassiertes "backbone" und ein RS485-bassiertes feldebene.
Hier fehlt es bei Profibus ein PN/PA Koppler (PN-->PN/DP Koppler--DP-->DP/PA Koppler ist zu umständlich).
FF eignet sich also für grossen Anlagen, aber ist total ungeeignet für Maschinen. Es gibt so weit ich weiss keine SPS'en das sich an FF anbinden lasst. 
Profibus und Profinet eignet sich für Maschinen und kleinere Anlagen.
Sie sind also nicht gerade vergleichbar.

Ein mehr passender "Konkurrent" für Profibus/Profinet ist DeviceNet/EthernetIP.


----------



## Sven_HH (25 Januar 2009)

@JesperMP



wm-webservice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir wollen demnächst in *einem unserer Werke* die noch vorhandene Digitaltechnik durch SPS mit Busanbindung ersetzen.
> Wichtig für uns ist zum einen die Investionssicherheit sowie die Einwandfreie und möglichst auch Fehlerfreie Funktion des Bussystems.
> Das System sollte mit möglichst vielen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Systemen zusammenarbeiten,* ohne den Einsatz von zusätzlichen Schnittstellenkopplern.*
> ...


 


JesperMP schrieb:


> Ahem.
> Fieldbus Foundation ist meistens *für sehr grossen Anlagen geignet*. Es gibt es ein variant für Profibus ("PA") das als Konkurrent für FF gemeint ist. Profibus PA hat aber keinen grossen markteindrängung.
> FF ist in zwei aufgeteilt. Ein ethernet-bassiertes "backbone" und ein RS485-bassiertes feldebene.
> *Hier fehlt es bei Profibus ein PN/PA Koppler (PN-->PN/DP Koppler--DP-->DP/PA Koppler ist zu umständlich).*
> ...


 
Für Maschinen Steuerungen ist FF eher ungeeignet, da Stimme ich Dir zu.
FF ist eher was für Prozessleitsysteme wie z.B. PCS7 oder DeltaV mit denen sich komplexe Anlagen oder ganze Werke Steuern lassen. 

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2009)

wir haben die letzten projekte alle mit PN gemacht und ich bin super zufrieden!

wer einmal mit PN das vergnügen hatte, der will keinen profibus mehr haben...

profinet kann ich über die switches sternförmig verkabeln, so kann man eine schöne struktur in den bus machen - das ist mit dieser dämlichen linienstruktur von PB ja nicht ohne weiteres möglich...

wir haben in den kisten et200s einige siemens panels und sew antriebe am profinet. profisafe läuft auch darüber.

ich komme über mein netzwerkkabel bzw. über wlan auf jede sps, auf jeden umrichter und auf jedes panel! alles über wlan! da macht die ib echt freude...


ich würde auf jeden fall PN einsetzen.
da die PN cpus immer noch eine PB schnittstelle haben, kannst du eventuell irgendwelche geräte die kein PN haben dort anbinden - hängt vom aufwand ab.

aber die gesammte ET200S palette, panels und antriebe gibts alles für PN, so neu ist das ja jetzt auch nicht mehr...



@jesperMP
das mit dem profibus PA ist natürlich doof, wir haben auch öfters PA im einsatz, da muss ich mir noch ne lösung ausdenken...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Fehlersicherheit drauf an.
> Was mit spontan dazu einfällt:
> 
> Profinet bietet gute Möglichkeiten mit einer Soft SPS und weite Anbindungsmöglichkeiten und Vielfalten. Sher gut für Daten, Speicherungen und Messwerte
> ...



Hallo Maxi.

Ist deiner Meinung nach Profinet UNSICHER und INSTABIL ???? Das glaube ich ja nix von... und was ist eine UNKLARE Anwendung ??????

Ich selber habe mit Profinet wenig Erfahrungen. Bisher ist in unseren Anlagen nur Profibus eingesetzt. Das hat aber nichts mit der Technologie zu tun sondern eher mit dem Arbeitsaufwand bei der Umstellung. (und damit indirekt mit meiner Bequemlichkeit )


----------



## JesperMP (26 Januar 2009)

@sven_HH
Ich wollte nur kommentieren das FF und PB nicht gerade vergleichbar sind ("FF ist quasi das Gegenstück zu Profibus").

Abgesehen davon finde ich, ein kombination von PN + PB ist vielleicht der beste Lösung für wm-webservice.
Ein sehr grosses Anlage nur mit PB einzurichten finde ich ein Schlechte Idee.​


----------



## Sven_HH (26 Januar 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @sven_HH
> 
> Ich wollte nur kommentieren das FF und PB nicht gerade vergleichbar sind ("FF ist quasi das Gegenstück zu Profibus").


Wenn man nur Profibus DP nimmt dann sicherlich nicht, aber Profibus ist nicht nur DP. Im Bereich PLS arbeiten wir überwiegend mit Profibus PA und ich glaube der ist schon mit FF vergleichbar.





JesperMP schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich, ein kombination von PN + PB ist vielleicht der beste Lösung für wm-webservice.
> 
> Ein sehr grosses Anlage nur mit PB einzurichten finde ich ein Schlechte Idee.​


 
*ACK* und vielleicht noch Device Net dazu

Gruß
Sven_HH​


----------



## Sensor_People (24 Februar 2009)

*ich bin für beides...*

eine CPU raussuchen, die beide Busvarianten unterstützt, bzw einen Kommunikationsprozessor für das ProfiNet zukaufen.

Profibus läuft noch Jahrzehnte (davon bin ich überzeugt)
ProfiNet wird immer mehr den ProfiBus ablösen, aber wer ProfiNet-RT enötigt sollte noch warten.


----------

